# CPU übertakten oder so was



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (2. September 2002)

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich was an einer meiner alten mühlen was ändern kann? der CPU ist ein 200 mhz mmx prozessor...kann hier dran was rum basteln takten oder so was? kann mir jemand noch sagen woher ich günstige pc-teile in der schweiz bestellen könnte? THX..


----------



## goela (2. September 2002)

Grüzi wohl!!!!

Du willst Deinen 200MHz Prozessor übertakten? Schau doch mal, was mit Deinem Motherboard so an Taktfrequenzen möglich ist!

Du brauchst Komponenten bzw. günstige Zulieferer in der Schweiz!

Hier ne Liste (da ich nicht weiss wo Du wohnst musst Dir eben den passenden heraussuchen)

- PCHai
- Steg Computer 
- Megacomp 
- Megashop 

Der PCHai ist sehr günstig und ist weit in der Schweiz verbreitet!


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (2. September 2002)

THX für die url's...

ehm aber mit der  taktfrequenz vom m-board? mhmmmhhmm?? sorry kannst mir dat mal erklären?
THX....


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. September 2002)

naja, du solltest schon wissen, welche taktfrequenzen dein board noch mitmacht. wenn das board und die cpu etwa gleich alt sind, dürften da eigentlich nicht viel mehr als 233 oder 266 mhz drin sitzen.


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (2. September 2002)

hm?kann ich das denn irgendwo nachschauen oder so? hab echt keine ahnung...


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. September 2002)

entweder den pc aufschrauben und in der tabelle, die auf das board gedruckt ist nachsehen, oder einfach im handbuch (sofern vorhanden) nachschlagen.


----------

